# Couple of rarities spotted for sale - Zeiss Tenax II,



## dots (Oct 20, 2011)

Collectors Corner or Buy/ Sell? Just spotted these on a camera shop website and thought to share the info...

Zeiss Ikon Nettax
Marriott - Zeiss Ikon Nettax

Zeiss Ikon Tenax II
Marriott - Zeiss Ikon Tenax II


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dots (Oct 21, 2011)

YW. I haven't got around to researching these models yet. (Not a collector but interested in reading-up). I had a 1960's Contina II.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, thanks to your links I just found out that Stephanie Marriott passed away last year. I bought a few things from the Marriotts when I lived in the UK, and always found them helpful and friendly. They often had items that were hard to find elsewhere (I'm talking about pre eBay days). I'm glad to hear that Fred is still in business.

Best,
Helen


----------



## dots (Oct 21, 2011)

Very sad to read about that. I might take a spin up there soon. Never been before. (Is it a shop, or a private address?...i'm back on their website)


----------



## dots (Nov 14, 2011)

Another interesting item...Agfa Flexilette 35mm TLR
Agfa Flexilette 35mm TLR - £85.00 : The Vintage & Classic Camera Company, Fine Quality Photographic Equipment


----------

